# Rock pigeon and Old German Owl pigeon mating?



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

I had a male rock pigeon for almost a year now and recently got him a female companion, an old German owl pigeon. Would it be possible for them to breed and if she does lay eggs would they even hatch? Are their genetics too different? I know fancy breeds come from rock doves but I am wondering if it would be possible for these two to have chicks?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not an expert but imagine they can mate and do ok. Our large rock pigeon mated with a much smaller roller.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A pigeon is a pigeon. Yes they can mate if it is a female. The babies would look nothing like either one most likely.


----------

